

Ask HN: Please review my friends startup - reminderdiary.com - mcdowall
http://www.reminderdiary.com

======
mcdowall
Hi Guys,

I've given my feedback but would appreciate your thoughts, his questions to me
were...

· Are missed appointments my biggest market or should I be concentrating on
other things?

· Do businesses know this is a good way of stopping missed appointments? Are
they searching for it? If not how do I reach them?

· What type of businesses should I be marketing at?

· How should I be increasing traffic to my site?

Additionally as a bit of further information he has achieved some traction
with some monthly paying clients, I think his problem is whether this can
scale.

